# New molded carpets for my mk3



## Raz2099 (May 10, 2009)

I found this website that makes molded carpet for vehicles and wanted to replace the ratty old carpet in my mk3 jetta. But i cant figure out how to remove the seats in the car, I know how to take out the center console and all that i just need the seats out. Also i wanted to have the color of the carpet match the color of my pillars and headliner, since i have a black interior with a whitish gray headliner. The website is here http://www.stockinteriors.com/...d=422 this could also be useful for anyone else who wants to put new carpet in their car as well.


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

Allen key. 5mm i beleive. you undo the screw in the front and slide 'em out.


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

dont buy that carpet fits like crap !! go to the dealership and buy a carpet from a 2000+ mk3.5 cabrio ... brand new from the dealer it will run you about 150 without a discount and its OEM , golf carbro and jetta carpets are all the same size... i bought one last yr


----------



## Raz2099 (May 10, 2009)

i know its gonna fit like crap because it has to be cut and trimmed so the customer can make it fit to thier needs, but anyways i dont have a dealership near me


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Raz2099)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raz2099* »_... but anyways i dont have a dealership near me

I suppose that UPS and the postal guy don't know how to find your little corner of the world either? 
There are alternatives for folks who have lousy dealer support locally, or who just don't want to pay full dealer list price for parts. Here's one: http://www.1stvwparts.com When you call them, say hi to Zeb in the parts department. He's a regular over in the Corrado forum, and knows his VW parts. My dealer has trouble spelling VW Parts, but they'll sell you all the GMC/Pontiac parts you could ever want, if that's your thing. Zeb's dealership is about as far from my house in Florida as you can get, but I'd still rather deal with 1stvwparts than go to my local "Stealer".


----------



## Raz2099 (May 10, 2009)

figured out how to get the seats out, also the closest dealership from it is not all that far away bout an hour and a half to two hours away in dover. thanks for the help










_Modified by Raz2099 at 4:24 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## mclenrd (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone know what part number to ask for from the dealership?


----------



## odeith909 (Oct 8, 2012)

mclenrd said:


> Anyone know what part number to ask for from the dealership?


I also am interested in a part number for this if anybody knows. :thumbup:


----------



## odeith909 (Oct 8, 2012)

BlakVRTBeast said:


> dont buy that carpet fits like crap !! go to the dealership and buy a carpet from a 2000+ mk3.5 cabrio ... brand new from the dealer it will run you about 150 without a discount and its OEM , golf carbro and jetta carpets are all the same size... i bought one last yr





mclenrd said:


> Anyone know what part number to ask for from the dealership?


It's a long shot, but I'll hit up the VW dealership near my place and see if I can order one still. If I do I'll post a part number myself tomorrow or soon after.


----------

